# Strikethrough?



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

I had no idea until I tried to use it today but is there a reason why we don't have strikethrough on this forum?

It would be very helpful to correct statements earlier in threads that have been negated later without needing to delete and make all subsequent replies correcting your first mistake confusing...

I personally would love to see Strikethrough either with a button, or simply turned on so I could use it all to myself...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sure thing...Use [s ] and [/s ] to do it.

See how it works.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Man, is that stupid sweet.

Thanks David!


----------

